# My Prohibition bottle



## dohaver54 (Nov 19, 2014)

Green w/label Federal Law....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, a little more detail would be nice but I can say it's post prohibition. "Federal Law..." started after the repeal and was still used on some bottles into the 1970's.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 20, 2014)

Did they do embossed alcohol bottles during Prohibition? I assume they'd reuse some, but do you mean pre-pro.? I have one that would have been made 1-2 years before prohibition shut it down. It wouldn't be smart to have your company's name on a bottle during Prohibition... You know? Lol.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 20, 2014)

There were embossed bottles during prohibition made by Canadian companies that were shipped in significant quality into the US, but American prohibition bottles weren't embossed and were only labeled with whatever the bottle contained, no other information.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 20, 2014)

Super! Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 20, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> There were embossed bottles during prohibition made by Canadian companies that were shipped in significant quality into the US, but American prohibition bottles weren't embossed and were only labeled with whatever the bottle contained, no other information.



Are you sure, Thought I had some embossed beer bottles from Prohibition. LEON.


----------

